# Hello Everone



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

Hello everyone i'm new here but been making dry hay for a few years i've been looking for a site like this for a while.....Chris.....


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard Chris! This is a great site for haymakers. Hope you enjoy yourself and join in on the discussions.


----------

